# Does exercise drain energy?



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I have wondered about something ever since I saw Cesar Milan talk about exercise being the no. 1 thing dogs need.

I would agree that some level of exercise is needed for nervous energy.

In what seems like another life I was an athelete. When I was training I ran more lifted more and as a result increased my energy level and capacity.

The same should be true for dogs. So unless you do a 10 mile run or something everday, and even then I fail to see how that drains energy. 
It may tire your dog temporarily and **** near kill you but the dog will sleep and be raring to go in a couple of hours. 

These dogs were built to chase sheep and a multitude of other activities and should (if conditioned) be able to do it all day.

I think walks are good for the person and the dog but I seriously doubt how much energy it drains for anything but a short period of time.

All dogs need exercise and I'm all for it but I believe that getting your puppy or dog to relax at home is more mental and with lots of training.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I always say my dogs are not tired, but they're satisfied. I'm going to tire long before the dogs will but I at least feel like I've satisfied them. If I were to not exercise them at all, they would drive me crazy. Training classes also helps tire them so I really should do more of that than I do.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think a walk or a run provides mental stimulation too though, so it can tire your dog that way as well. 
Also I think a lot of pet dogs don't necessarily have that high level of stamina/strength because they haven't built up to that level.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> I always say my dogs are not tired, but they're satisfied. I'm going to tire long before the dogs will but I at least feel like I've satisfied them. If I were to not exercise them at all, they would drive me crazy. Training classes also helps tire them so I really should do more of that than I do.


I agree that no excercise is not good. I also know excersize will drain my energy way before his.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I've found that mental exercise drains energy WAY more than physical exercise. I could play with my dog for hours and they'd still be ready to go or would be down for a short time before being up again. 4 hours of socialization at an event and they are wiped for the rest of the day.

A good balance of both makes a happy dog. My favorite is a group hike where they are physically exercising and mentally by exploring lots of different things and socializing with other people and dogs.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The fitter my dogs are, the more excersise they require. So you are correct in that estimation. I always intermix basic excercise with brain things to tire out their body and mind.

If i dont excersise at all then my dogs drive me batty. And it has happened, but not for long, cause they pretty much force me to get off the couch and do something.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I've found that mental exercise drains energy WAY more than physical exercise. I could play with my dog for hours and they'd still be ready to go or would be down for a short time before being up again. 4 hours of socialization at an event and they are wiped for the rest of the day.
> 
> A good balance of both makes a happy dog. My favorite is a group hike where they are physically exercising and mentally by exploring lots of different things and socializing with other people and dogs.


Hikes or off leash somewhere safe are great and really work for me and I agree about the mental aspect.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I've found that mental exercise drains energy WAY more than physical exercise.


Me too. The fastest way to tire my dogs out is to make them think.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can only second what a couple of people have already said - mental exercise drains a lot more energy than just physical exercise. It's the difference between going for a long run and having the dog search a room for a toy or other scent article. Doing the searches wears the dog out a lot more than just physical activity.

I've only ever worn my dog out with physical activity with a tetherball set. That's her thing, trying to catch that ball which, of course, will keep swinging away - and it's too big for her to grab. She'll keep going at that until she falls over. There's a mental aspect to this, in having to figure out ways to reach and grab the ball, but it's largely physical.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the training, exercise and the energy (drive) of the
individual dog.



Jack's Dad said:


> All dogs need exercise and I'm all for it but I believe that getting your puppy or dog to relax at home is more mental and with lots of training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> I've found that mental exercise drains energy WAY more than physical exercise. I could play with my dog for hours and they'd still be ready to go or would be down for a short time before being up again. 4 hours of socialization at an event and they are wiped for the rest of the day.
> 
> A good balance of both makes a happy dog. My favorite is a group hike where they are physically exercising and mentally by exploring lots of different things and socializing with other people and dogs.


I agree, mental is very demanding and will wipe out a dog faster than fetching/swimming or walking for ever and ever. 
Especially when the dog is learning something during a session....amazing how they can get physically drained when the mental challenge has been achieved. After a session(and processing down-time) a bit of fun is a great way to end the day. Tired dog/good dog!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jack's Dad said:


> All dogs need exercise and I'm all for it but I believe that getting your puppy or dog to relax at home is more mental and with lots of training.


I think there's something to this. I've never spent hours and hours a day exercising my dogs because I need to work for a living! My working line girl crashes and sleeps after scentwork class, even though she's not doing anything all that physical, nowhere near the activity level in her flyball class, and yet she's just as tired. 

And I spend a lot of time reinforcing and rewarding behaviors that I like from puppyhood on, and that includes relaxing and chilling around the house. My dogs don't drive me crazy bouncing off the walls, even on days that they do nothing much at all beyond chasing each other around the house a bit, and other such play among themselves. They get occasional hard exercise off leash (including swimming in the SF Bay and the ocean) and also long walks and hikes on leash (at a fast pace for me, which is sedate for a GSD) a couple of times a week, but not every day. 

Is it solely a good genetic off switch, or have they simply adapted to the lifestyle I provide for them? Or maybe a little of both?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the amount of exercise Cesar demonstrates on his show is a joke.

Overall, I think exercise can momentarily drain energy (like if I play fetch for 30 minutes that probably equates to my dog sprinting several miles), but it also builds the dog's endurance so they need more...

I do agree that mental exercise is just as draining, but I also think a lot of it is genetic. Some dogs are just more unsettled even if they run all day long, and then there's my Coke that goes for a walk maybe once a week and is the laziest dog ever.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> I think the amount of exercise Cesar demonstrates on his show is a joke.


:thumbup:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree Lies and Cassidy's Mom. 

I don't think a 2 hour pack walk is going to make a nervous, crazy dog anything but a well conditioned nervous, crazy dog.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I can only go by MY dog. A combination of mental and physical exercise works the best. If she has an opportunity to play chase with another dog for a half hour or so that will drain her for the day better than a 5 mile walk. If we can add in some fetch or 'find it' exercise or use that in place of outdoor exercise it works 'pretty well' to drain her. We can always tell if she got enough exercise at 8 p.m. if she is sleeping or playing some game with herself because she is still ready to go.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

gsdsar said:


> The fitter my dogs are, the more excersise they require. So you are correct in that estimation. I always intermix basic excercise with brain things to tire out their body and mind.
> 
> If i dont excersise at all then my dogs drive me batty. And it has happened, but not for long, cause they pretty much force me to get off the couch and do something.


Ditto

Scentwork also wears them out quicker too. ........


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Once again, going only by my dogs. I find that they achieve a certain level of fitness and that's it. They don't just keep getting fitter and fitter without limit. Once they have achieved their own personal level I know what to do to give them enough on a given day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

jocoyn said:


> Ditto
> 
> Scentwork also wears them out quicker too. ........


I agree...tracking is both physical and mental. Great free way to work *with* your dog!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What a great thread, really made me think about things! I've been so focused on burning off pure energy that maybe I'm making a monster. (Simply conditioning him for more and more physical stamina.) I think I need to ramp up the mental part of things.

During the worst of the winter months, I don't do nearly as much outside with any of the dogs. I go out for as long as I can stand it and they acclimate to the lesser amount of exercise. Actually they kinda turn into couch potatoes. I don't know if Bailey will be that way, we'll see. BUT you're so right, it is very important that the dog learns to calm down in the home. 

I guess the tricky part is finding the right balance of physical exertion and mental exertion for each dog. I am unhappy that winter is coming around already  but looking forward (just a tiny bit) to what Bailey will think of snow. Something tells me he is going to LOVE it. I wish I did!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To me, physical exercise is a basic requirement for maintenance of the dog. Having a dog and not giving it any exercise is as bad as not providing other basic requirements, IMHO. A dog whose basic exercise requirements are not being met will manifest unwanted behaviors and may become neurotic. That said, just like with people, more and more exercise is not better and better. They need the physical _and_ the mental. 

I do think the country would be a better place if every person who was physically able walked with a dog for 45 minutes a day.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I do think the country would be a better place if every person who was physically able walked with a dog for 45 minutes a day.


In a way, I'm lazy. I don't like walking my dogs. Well, I mean I like it fine, but they're kinda like, hey this is lame, mom. So we do a lot of trails and open fields/areas so they can run and really burn off steam. I'm with you on the daily exercise, but instead I go a couple times per week on off-leash stuff and the other days, we just throw stuff around the yard for an hour or so. I try to throw in a car ride on the yard days or a quick trip to Petco or something like that. The balance seems to work out okay.

I do think a huge number of dogs are very under-exercised, though. It is exhausting to properly exercise a dog, IMHO.  (Esp with multiple dogs.) Cesar might go a little far with overemphasizing the physical and underemphasizing the mental, but again, I think the vast majority are just too lazy/tired/busy to *really* exercise their dogs. I'm especially guilty of this in the dead of winter. It's hard to get me enthusiastic about lacing up my snow boots and going out for a romp.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm just thinking hey. . . . we've got an obesity epidemic, we've got a health care crisis, we've got dogs in shelters, we've got bored and under-exercised dogs. . . . if everybody who has a dog walked with them 45 minutes a day, and everybody who doesn't have a dog, went and walked a shelter dog 45 minutes a day. . . . it could solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

A dog needs to be exercised more than once a day in order for it to be effective. Some dogs need more exercise than others. If I don't thoroughly exercise my GSD several times a day his behavior will reflect it. My DH and I schedule the dogs exercise. I usually do mornings and early afternoons, then when DH gets home from work he does the evening exercise when I am at class. For us exercising our dogs is a must. The lab doesn't need it the same way our GS does, but he enjoys it anyhow.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'm just thinking hey. . . . we've got an obesity epidemic, we've got a health care crisis, we've got dogs in shelters, we've got bored and under-exercised dogs. . . . if everybody who has a dog walked with them 45 minutes a day, and everybody who doesn't have a dog, went and walked a shelter dog 45 minutes a day. . . . it could solve a lot of problems.


:thumbup:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> A dog needs to be exercised more than once a day in order for it to be effective.


Depends on the definition of exercise. My dogs are out for a bit in the morning and lunch, but the main exercise times are early evening. That's when they get the vast majority of their exercise. That's when the get the aerobic exercise. It works for us.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I don't know... we did a 9 mile hike today... we typically do at least 4 miles a day. My dogs are zonked out and have been since we got home around 3pm. They get up to go outside, will run around a little bit, but come back in and lay around.

Virgil probably did many more miles than anyone on the hike as he was all over the place... he is sound asleep and hasn't really moved around much at all!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Look at it this way. If you have a dog that hasn't been getting enough physical exercise and is hyper and bouncing off the walls with excess energy, you aren't going to get ANYWHERE with training. The dog just isn't going to be able to focus.

So Cesar is right in that respect. Is what he shows on the air enough exercise? It would really depend on the individual dog. For Singe, it would be a joke. For Rayden, he'd be crashed out with half that much exercise.

I can tell you that if Singe hasn't burnt off some steam before we go to obedience class, the first 30 minutes consists of me wanting to wring his scrawny little teenaged neck. He can't focus on anything - ADHD hyped up on pixie sticks and hormones.

We've been doing a lot of "meet the breeds" days with the kennel club the last couple of weeks. I can tell you that he is totally crashed out when we get home.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Dogs are individuals, just like people. They all have different physical and mental exercise requirements. An hour walk for one dog might be plenty but for another not half enough. If you are lucky you have a dog whose requirements you can satisfy.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

chelle said:


> I am unhappy that winter is coming around already  but looking forward (just a tiny bit) to what Bailey will think of snow. Something tells me he is going to LOVE it. I wish I did!


Most shepherds love the snow. I have to trick Raven inside when it snows and then she still sits at the back door wanting to go out more.

Start researching find it games or nose work. It's a great way to tire them out inside where it's warm.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Emoore said:


> I do think the country would be a better place if every person who was physically able walked with a dog for 45 minutes a day.



Agree!

To me a walk or run is just taking the tip off the iceberg, taking the edge off so training or other play can occur with a bit more focus. Especially in a young dog. Walks are training, sitting at corners, heeling, sometimes these things aren't achieved immediately on a walk, it takes a few minutes, or a couple blocks  Going to the park - now ours is a good 1/2 hour hike to the decent park, then leashed to the bench beside the stroller, good practice on a long down  Kids wanting to pet them, people walking by, balls flying, children screaming, crying, laughing. Fortunately my dd is too young to do much more than crawl around on the ground, not into the climbing stuff, likes the swings and the slides... But mostly it is observation for all of us.
To me and I'm not a dog, but... If I'm sitting in my house saying to myself, laundry needs to be done, floors need to be washed, this that and the other thing needs to be done, I leash up the dogs, put the baby in the stroller and go grab a half hour walk, come back and I can get everything done!
Maintaining schedules, so the dog knows what to expect, physical exercise, mental stimulation, it all plays into the equation of a well-balanced "pet". That's important - the "pet" word because a working, service or other type of dog whose role is not that of primarily a pet has different requirements. Every dog has different requirements of course, but I think for me, for my experience and situation that a balance is most important and that includes physical exercise. But it is not the only thing required.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There was an interesting discussion about this subject on Patricia McConnell's blog. Her border collie has a torn shoulder and is on total rest- imagine confining a working bc for months. She noticed that he adjusted well, the less exercise he got the less he seemed to want or need so she's thinking that the 20 min walk many dogs get is only enough to get them warmed up. We do a warm up before we work out so it makes sense. She's seen a lot of clients that say they walk their dog for 20-30 mins but when they get home the dog is wild and ask why the dog isn't worn out. Her observation seems right on for many dogs. 

I agree that the the mental work out wears Stosh out much more than physical


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Stosh said:


> There was an interesting discussion about this subject on Patricia McConnell's blog. Her border collie has a torn shoulder and is on total rest- imagine confining a working bc for months. She noticed that he adjusted well, the less exercise he got the less he seemed to want or need so she's thinking that the 20 min walk many dogs get is only enough to get them warmed up. We do a warm up before we work out so it makes sense. She's seen a lot of clients that say they walk their dog for 20-30 mins but when they get home the dog is wild and ask why the dog isn't worn out. Her observation seems right on for many dogs.
> 
> I agree that the the mental work out wears Stosh out much more than physical


This is very interesting. 

I walk my dog and want to make clear that I'm for exercise.

I'm just not sure that walking your dog like most do, at an average pace, will drain energy to the point of having a relaxed dog. Even at an hour to an hour and a half walk, you will probably come home more drained than your GSD. The human will recover quickly and go to work or whatever. The dog will probably lie down and nap and wake raring to go.

Your right though Stosh 20 minute or even 30 is really just a warm up for breeds lik GSD's and BC's.

I'm just guessing but how relaxed a dog is at home seems to me to be genetics, training, mental work.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Stosh said:


> imagine confining a working bc for months. She noticed that he adjusted well, the less exercise he got the less he seemed to want or need ...


I have a client whose dog boards with us occasionally. He is WILD. Ranger is some kind of GSDx as far as we can figure. He has so much energy and no matter how much his owner exercises him, it is never enough. In fact, it seems that the more exercise he gets, the more amped up he becomes. 

It seems that for some dogs, exercise is like an addiction--the more they get, the more they need. Which makes sense. This is part of the excuse I use for not running my dogs miles a day.  We have an acre of land and they get plenty of time to run around and play, and that seems to suffice. I could throw the ball for hours, and it seems they would never tire of it, but I limit the ball-throwing too. When they return to me at a trot instead of a gallop, I figure they have blown off a sufficient amount of steam and I don't push them too much further.

I find that with a hyperactive dog like Ranger, the key is to give them sufficient exercise, but also lots of practice being calm. When Ranger stays with us, I know he is already good at being wild and crazy, so I don't encourage wild and crazy. I encourage calm. He gets out to play 3 times a day, and the rest of the time, he's kennelled or crated where he can practice being mellow and learn to be comfortable with it. He has gotten a lot better over time; part of it is maturity. But he is always better behaved near the end of his stay than he is at the beginning!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Freestep, I agree. Much attention is given to how high energy GSDs are and how much exercise they need. This is good, because people do need to know what they're getting into when they get dog that's not genetically designed to lay around and do nothing all day, but I don't know that there is much of an emphasis placed on reinforcing calm behavior, and I think that's really important too. I expect that from my dogs, and so far all of them in the past 25 years, from different lines with varying levels of drives, have had no problem chilling around the house. It's either a bizarre coincidence, or the fact that I do reinforce it so heavily has made it a learned behavior.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Freestep, I agree. Much attention is given to how high energy GSDs are and how much exercise they need. This is good, because people do need to know what they're getting into when they get dog that's not genetically designed to lay around and do nothing all day, but I don't know that there is much of an emphasis placed on reinforcing calm behavior, and I think that's really important too. I expect that from my dogs, and so far all of them in the past 25 years, from different lines with varying levels of drives, have had no problem chilling around the house. It's either a bizarre coincidence, or the fact that I do reinforce it so heavily has made it a learned behavior.


I agree with this. Unless there is some genetic deficiency, you can train your dog to calm down. I also agree that dogs tend to do what you expect them to do. That is not the same as what you hope, or wish they would do.

I've read behaviorial stuff on this forum that has never occurred to me that dogs should behave that way and it hasn't happened to me. Like the land shark idea. GSD's do not have a corner on the market with regard to puppy behavior. Guarantee you Labs can be just as bad or worse.
My WGWL dog chewed up exactly 2 things. Wife's shoe and a paperback book. That is because we kept his mouth stuffed with toys and praised for using his toys. I told him this is mine and this (toy) is Jack's and gave it to him with praise for using the toy. Sorry off my own topic.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread is really informative. I'm looking forward to getting a GSD partly because I love the idea of having an exercise buddy. I know the mental exercise and training is vital, too, but didn't know how much it could drain a dog's energy. 

I dog-sat my friend's Maltese a while ago, and I took that little 6 lb yapper for hours of exercise each day -- 3 mile walks, playing in the park, off leash running with other dogs, etc. I also did training exercises with him. When we got home, the dog would be tired for, like, 20 minutes, then he'd be up and running around again. I was amazed, and also concerned that, if this wasn't enough to tucker-out a 6-pounder, what would my GSD be like? I'm happy to hear that many of you have had success with a combo of mental and physical exercise.

I will say, the exercise made the Maltese less anxious and annoying, so even though it didn't do much to tap his energy, it made him more pleasant to be around. 

I agree that calm behavior around the house needs to be taught and reinforced daily.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

chelle said:


> I am unhappy that winter is coming around already  but looking forward (just a tiny bit) to what Bailey will think of snow. Something tells me he is going to LOVE it. I wish I did!


I can totally relate! This weekend, I went out and invested in a really good, functional, waterproof winter parka with hood. Something I can throw on over my PJs in a flash and be presentable to the outside world when my dog needs me to take him outside on cold, dark winter mornings. 

I've needed one for ages, but the idea of being ready for my pup was what finally motivated me to save up and buy one. That said, it was 80 degrees in DC this weekend, and I felt pretty silly buying this huge winter-proof down parka with everyone walking around in tank tops. But I'm from CA, and thus wimpy about the cold -- by the time my pup comes home in January, I know I'll be glad I planned ahead.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I agree with this. Unless there is some genetic deficiency, you can train your dog to calm down.


This has worked for me every time except once--I don't know if it was a genetic deficiency or what, but I had a Czech/WGWL pup that could Not. Calm. Down. No matter what I did. More exercise, less exercise, ignoring hyperactive behavior, correcting hyperactive behavior, keeping her in the house, keeping her in the kennel, crating, not crating, working on focus, working on redirection... lots of training... nothing worked. This dog spun like a top when excited (which was pretty much all the time), and it drove me crazy! I rehomed her--she wasn't a good match for me, but aside from the hyperactivity, she was a neat dog--nerves of steel, confident to a fault, loved people, kids, and other dogs, and was beautiful to boot.

The only time she was ever calm enough to be a good housedog was right after she got spayed and was still under the effect of the sedative. She was the perfect dog then--I almost considered putting her on a daily Acepromazine regimen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it gets rid of restless, nervous energy. Jax has not had exercise since Friday and she's now taken to jumping on the door and torturing the cat. She is much calmer if she gets out every day.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the key is the off switch- my dog came with one but many dogs need to learn it.


----------

